# 10 lbs in 14 days fat loss personal goal



## justhav2p (Feb 11, 2012)

I will be doing this...


----------



## slimshady95 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good info glad I checked this thread out,lol...


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## redz (Feb 11, 2012)

Cool, I've fluctuated over 10lbs in one day. Currently a little too bulky at 268.8lbs.


----------



## slimshady95 (Feb 12, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>


Hahahaha,that will help him,lol...jk


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 12, 2012)

I started my pre-planning today.... I will eat zero carbs for 3 days to prime my body starting today....

After those 3 days will be the first day of my extreme harcore personal fat loss challenge.


----------



## GFR (Feb 12, 2012)

KFC and BBQ ribs are a great addition to KETO.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm just gonna skip right into it starting today. I ate roughly 2,000 calories today, which is a little less then 10 cals per 1lbs. ...

I plan on eating 2,000 calories a day, weights I will be doing compound lifts and only doing about 20 mins of cardio when I can when work permits.



Before pic for proof. Pic was taken mid december,.. but I havent changed a bit.. no cycle or diet, just maintenance training to not lose strength


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 13, 2012)

I forgot to weigh myself this morning to begin the countdown... Gonna drink a V8 in a few hours...

so far feeling great. My ephedrine and caffieNE pillz should be here tomorrow or today...


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 14, 2012)

Today ate about 2,000 cals... had a V8... no workout....


Could I possibly be making the worst journal ever?


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 14, 2012)

It is a horrible journal..no doubt there, but I suspect your goal can/will be reached


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 14, 2012)

So it's day 3 of DNP 200 mgs ED... Gonna up it to 400 mgs today. 

Weight is at a steady 222 lbs.

Gonna run for 2 weeks total or if I think I can push it further depending on feelings toward the end. 

So far no mental change,.. Getting a little warm but nothing too crazy.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 15, 2012)

400mg is where the heat will start to show up, im usually good for about 3 weeks at that dose before its break time..Hydrate bro!


----------



## redz (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting to see how someone deals with this stuff, pretty sure I`m not going to try DNP ever though.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah your journal sucks pretty bad bro.

Heres a picture from a month ago but I still look like this.

3rd day on DNP, oops did I not mention DNP sooner.

I wanna lose 10 pounds but IDK what i weighed when i started, I hope its 10 pounds I lose.

Im gonna workout everyday except the days I dont.

LOL, I'm mostly just fucking with you, but seriously this is a half assed attempt at a journal.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 15, 2012)

another day of 400 mgs... It is getting warm... went to theatre to see Star Wars in 3-D ... sweat the whole time. 

My diet has been squeeky clean on this run

2,000 cals a day.

Breakfast
4 eggs, 2 slice of bread, slice of american cheese, 1 tsp ketchup (egg cheese sandwich)

Snack
V8

Lunch
Grilled chicken / lettuce no dressing

snack protien shake

dinner
pork chop w/ asparagus

snack 
roasted peanuts

Before bed
Casien Protien shake.

Starting weight at 222. Today 4th day in(2nd of 400mgs) and weighed in at 216 this morning..

I am assuming it is water weight.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 15, 2012)

Vitamins are

L cartinine
vit E
Vit C
GNC multi
fish oil
flax oil
clomid (yes I am on pct)


Will hop on Ephedrine and caffiene pills tomorrow


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 15, 2012)

DNP has a great way of masking true weight loss. You are probably down even more than that, but holding some water. Wait until about 5 days when you come off DNP to see the real results


----------



## XYZ (Feb 15, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> another day of 400 mgs... It is getting warm... went to theatre to see Star Wars in 3-D ... sweat the whole time.
> 
> My diet has been squeeky clean on this run
> 
> ...


 

A few things:

1.  You're not eating enough

2.  This is squeaky clean?

3.  Are you doing ANY cardio or weight training?

4.  Are you trying to see if the DNP alone will make you leaner?


----------



## oufinny (Feb 15, 2012)

Worst log ever, sorry, it needed to be said.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 15, 2012)

XYZ said:


> A few things:
> 
> 1. You're not eating enough
> 
> ...


.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 15, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> .


 
Just asking.  Good luck!

I would just think you could be eating more and still dropping weight.  Most eat 300 or so calories below main.


Clean (to me anyhow) does not include bread, cheese, peanuts and pork.  If it's working for you, more power to you!

Friut is a great choice while running DNP, it helps with the fatigue that comes along with it.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 15, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Just asking. Good luck!
> 
> I would just think you could be eating more and still dropping weight. Most eat 300 or so calories below main.
> 
> ...


 
My goal is 10% bf .... I have about 22 lbs of fat to get there. That is why I want to try the low calories with dnp but really pack a punch.  

I have at least 2 oranges a day . .... I'll drink milk at night but I try to stay away from juices primarily because of the high calories, I would chug a gallon of OJ and then read the label and go DOH! ...

I'm actually sweating pretty bad at work today right now, Def uncomfortable when my hottest girl in the office sits next to me and usually sits on my desk to gossip, and I am dripping beads of sweat off my forhead like a damn crackwhore


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 15, 2012)

LMAO..three words..mini desk fan.


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 16, 2012)

This morning I weighed in at 215 .... I have a fan on full blast at my desk right now.... Still sweating but not as bad.. 

I havent strayed from my diet so far... Don't plan on it either.

Felt extremely tired getting out of bed, I could have slept like a rock for at least another 5 hours and I had gotten a good 9 hrs rest. 

Feeling a lil lighter and every morning in the mirror seem a little more cut up.

Yesterday Evening I managed to do legs, squats were so rough I almost passed out a few times so I starting taking it easy  .... 30 mins on eliptical...

Looks like I am going to be able to stay steady at the gym a few more days before work gets in the way again.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 16, 2012)

There is a point at this dose, where youll reach  your peak concentration level, and the "tiredness" should subside. If you can stick it out, then do so, if its too much, you know what to do


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 16, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> There is a point at this dose, where youll reach your peak concentration level, and the "tiredness" should subside. If you can stick it out, then do so, if its too much, you know what to do


 

I have my Ephedrine and Caffiene pills on the way....If I really hit a wall, I will start popping!!!

What is the added benefit of going to 600mgs ED? Worth the risk or 400 will do justice?


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 16, 2012)

No need to go to 600..AT ALL *unless you just tolerate this stuff* which by the sounds of it, you dont, if the fat is coming off, then let it be at 400mg..more isnt better in this case


----------

